# ABCx2 ou ABCDEF ? In case ABCDEF what trainning routine!



## mesteves (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello!
I usually do 6 bodybuilding workouts per week and some times I do 3 more (2 cardio + 1 only core). I rest one day.
My current objective is grow muscle.
My doubt is using a ABC trainning scheme twice a week, or on the other hand an ABCDEF .
Probably there both give benifts, but my main problem is I cannot try an ABCDEF trainning because I don't know how to to create one properly.

Thank you!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2014)

What's an abcdef training routine?

6 days a week plus cardio and core is a great way to make zero gains. You aren't resting at all.


----------



## mesteves (Oct 16, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's an abcdef training routine?
> 
> 6 days a week plus cardio and core is a great way to make zero gains. You aren't resting at all.




Ok, so I need to change something


----------



## stonetag (Oct 16, 2014)

mesteves said:


> Ok, so I need to change something


Forget the alphabet, whatever it is. Combine muscle groups and start with a three day split routine. You can't build muscle without proper rest! Lifting 101.


----------



## mesteves (Oct 16, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's an abcdef training routine?
> 
> 
> 
> 6 days a week plus cardio and core is a great way to make zero gains. You aren't resting at all.



ABCDEF  is a routine with different muscle groups to train each day.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 16, 2014)

I have no idea what the fuk you are talking about.  I have seen many programs in my time but never this one.  If you current objective is to grow muscle, you need to stop working out so much, and give your body adequate rest to actually repair and grow.  Ditch the fad workouts and do simple compound movements that will promote necessary growth, along with proper nutrition and plenty of rest.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 16, 2014)

Ew ew ew. I think I know what the B stands for.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 16, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Ew ew ew. I think I know what the B stands for.


HAHAHA...ewww!


----------

